# How To get Companies to Sponsor a Makeup Seminar



## KimStewartMUA (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Ladies and Gents!
I'm currently trying to put together my Makeup Seminar for June and I was wondering how do us Makeup Artists go about getting Companies to sponsor for goody bags? Ive purchased some of my fave products so far and OMG Its insanely expensive! Even with my Pro discounts! haha This is my first seminar and I'm at a loss on who to contact or even where to start! Am I supposed to contact the companies PR? haha I have no clue!
Thank you so much for your time and help!
xoxo
Kim


----------



## beautyspark88 (Jun 8, 2016)

I would like to know this as well. I am trying to get a workshop for low income women together, where they can learn how to do their makeup for interviews and I can give them makeup to use, since often they can't afford their own. If anyone has any suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------

